# …Who Sang The "Queen Of The Night" Staccatos The best ?



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

Maria Callas..Diana Damrau...Joan Sutherland ..


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

asiago12 said:


> Maria Callas..Diana Damrau...Joan Sutherland ..


See: https://www.talkclassical.com/55293-best-queen-night.html?highlight=Best+Queen+of+the+Night


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tetrazinni by a landslide


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

asiago12 said:


> Maria Callas..Diana Damrau...Joan Sutherland ..


It won't be Callas, as she never sang the Queen of the Night arias. If you're thinking of a youtube video of Callas singing it, it isn't her, it's Lucia Popp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2019)

Poop is still my absolute favorite in the Klemperer recording.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Poop is still my absolute favorite in the Klemperer recording.


I'm gonna take a wild guess you meant to say *Pop


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Poop is still my absolute favorite in the Klemperer recording.


Are you tired, run-down, listless? Do you pop out at parties? Are you unpoopular?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess you meant to say *Pop


Or Popp? Unless there's a Pop out there I don't know about.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well the first Aria is not bad either. here is a mix of sopranos. i do not know some of them. but my 2 girls are singing!!


----------



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> It won't be Callas, as she never sang the Queen of the Night arias. If you're thinking of a youtube video of Callas singing it, it isn't her, it's Lucia Popp.


I will try to recognize her voice on youtube video.... I' m a new fan of classical/opera music..


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Defininitely NOT Callas. Lucia Popp.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

From a purely technical angle it's Damrau for my money and she was fantastic in the role. I also like Streich when it comes to the staccati, there's a crystal clear purity from her in that part of the aria.

I haven't listened to Tetrazzini's version of the aria (in Italian, IIRC) for a while so I might get that out later...

N.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Have you lot never heard Florence Foster Jenkins? Now that "artiste" is truly amazing


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

aussiebushman said:


> Have you lot never heard Florence Foster Jenkins? Now that "artiste" is truly amazing


Tell us more please, or shall we go and watch the movie?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

aussiebushman said:


> Have you lot never heard Florence Foster Jenkins? Now that "artiste" is truly amazing


I was introduced to her striking Queen of the Night fifty years ago. Could that be why Mozart and I have never been close?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I was introduced to her striking Queen of the Night fifty years ago. Could that be why Mozart and I have never been close?


It could also be because Mozart is dead.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> It could also be because Mozart is dead.


Well, there's always grave-robbing or seances.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

"Striking" is an appropriate term! Also, I'm sure RogerX is kidding us, I'm with Woodduck - she was enough to put me off Mozart, though maybe with just a few exceptions

Listen and die!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Tetrazinni by a landslide


I listened to this yesterday and they are impressive. However, I couldn't help thinking that it was recorded to late (in 1920 when she would have been 49), some of the notes are a touch flat. That said, her cut crystal, rapid fire staccati are incredibly exciting when the intonation is on the nose!

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I listened to this yesterday and they are impressive. However, I couldn't help thinking that it was recorded to late (in 1920 when she would have been 49), some of the notes are a touch flat. That said, her cut crystal, rapid fire staccati are incredibly exciting when the intonation is on the nose!
> 
> N.


Speaking of old Luisa, has everyone seen this wonderful bit of film from 1932, made when she was 61?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Speaking of old Luisa, has everyone seen this wonderful bit of film from 1932, made when she was 61?


Yes, of course! It's great fun and always brings a smile to my face when I see it.

N.


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Speaking of old Luisa, has everyone seen this wonderful bit of film from 1932, made when she was 61?


Hell, in 61 she was better than any modern coloratura.


----------



## cemdugan (2 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> It won't be Callas, as she never sang the Queen of the Night arias. If you're thinking of a youtube video of Callas singing it, it isn't her, it's Lucia Popp.


The records are definitely not the same. Her German betrays Lucia. Callas like a nightingale


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Are you tired, run-down, listless? Do you pop out at parties? Are you unpoopular?


Ahh good old Lucy doing the "Vita Meeta Vegamin" commercial. Laughter keeps you young and healthy.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

asiago12 said:


> Maria Callas..Diana Damrau...Joan Sutherland ..


How quickly they forget! Try these cuties' acuti:











-- notice how Alberghetti has maintained the authentically HIP performance practices, particularly in the closing cadenza


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Best queen of the night: Cristina Deutekom, second: Lucia Popp.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Montarsolo said:


> Best queen of the night: Cristina Deutekom, second: Lucia Popp.


I'm a bit allergic to Deutekom's peculiar intrusive w's. It sounds as if she's yodelling. Edda Moser for me, who is the best thing on the Sawallisch recording. It's not a bad performance all round, as long as you can cope with Schreier's Tamino.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Exactly


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The one I would most like to hear a recording of would be Nilsson who would do it sometimes after singing Tristan. What a novel experience that would be. I would like to hear what it sounded like. She was actually surprisingly good at staccati as she showed at age 65 in that song by Christina Nilsson which glittered like her emeralds.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I read an anecdote, that Nilsson said she would dare to sing Queen of the night, but only after _Götterdämmerung_ as an obligatory warming-up.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I read an anecdote, that Nilsson said she would dare to sing Queen of the night, but only after _Götterdämmerung_ as an obligatory warming-up.


You might well be correct but the way I heard it was that only after singing for hours with the voice totally warmed up could she sing that high coloratura piece. I also heard that they recorded her doing it on early 20th Cent. recording devices and had people guess who it was on Met Opera Quiz Show. No one guessed but someone said that who ever it was could not have had an international career.I would like to hear it very badly.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Speaking of old Luisa, has everyone seen this wonderful bit of film from 1932, made when she was 61?


I don't see it from Slovakia. What is the description ?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> I don't see it from Slovakia. What is the description ?


Luisa Tetrazzini listens to Caruso's recording of "M'appari" from _Martha_, sings along, and laughs for joy remembering him. Delightful and touching.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Coloratura is one arena in which I feel none of my regular, misplaced, confidence of opinion! But I always know what I enjoy and I Always found Roberta Peters to be the most fun Queen of the Night!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> Coloratura is one arena in which I feel none of my regular, misplaced, confidence of opinion! But I always know what I enjoy and I Always found Roberta Peters to be the most fun Queen of the Night!


And so beautiful and scary! She had movie star looks.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ScottK said:


> Coloratura is one arena in which I feel none of my regular, misplaced, confidence of opinion! But I always know what I enjoy and I Always found Roberta Peters to be the most fun Queen of the Night!


I've always thought she was rather underappreciated on the Böhm/Wunderlich *Die Zauberflöte*. She's much more convincingly wicked than some.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> And so beautiful and scary! She had movie star looks.


Even well into the veteran years she was the cutest Zerlina...whoever Masetto was, he was out of his league !


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Peters certainly nails it here:


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Maria Ivogün, Erna Berger and Rita Streich (the first two were teachers to the latter) are all very good. They do not sound particularly evil, but that was not part of the question. I won't share videos because I am afraid you won't be able to see them, but they are easy to find on Youtube.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

You're all wrong. Nothing beats this one!






N.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Oops, already posted!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> You're all wrong. Nothing beats this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does he control the pitch?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> How does he control the pitch?


Easy, as long as he keeps chicken his intonation?  🐓


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Merl said:


> Easy, as long as he keeps chicken his intonation?  🐓


That deserves pun-ishment.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> That deserves pun-ishment.


I agree.


----------

